# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics >  Beauty Technology, Katia Canepa Vega, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

## Airicist

youtube.com/kfcanepa

facebook.com/beautytechie

twitter.com/kfcito

linkedin.com/in/katiacanepavega

----------


## Airicist

Blinklifier 

 Published on Apr 6, 2013




> Blinklifier as a HI wearable device that intends to enrich our emotional dialogues and manage our social relations through blinking. It follows the natural eye muscles contraction extending the motion into a visible light array. It responds to the specific eye movement patterns of the wearer and amplifies emotions that the wearer wants to communicate by presenting noticeable, exaggerated visual compositions.

----------


## Airicist

Sentido Aware 

 Published on Sep 22, 2013




> Sentido Aware is an Opera that intertweed Beauty Tech RFID Nails and a music perfomance. It was presented at Mostra PUC, Brazil (August 2013). In this opera, sound effects and visualizations are activated with her fingernails dipped into the water.
> 
> Cyber Performance
> Elen Nas & Katia Vega

----------


## Airicist

Electro-cosmetics control gadgets 

Published on Oct 16, 2013




> A new range of conducting cosmetics lets wearers activate electronics with a flip of their eyelids
> Read more:
>  "Metallic make-up lets you launch drones with a wink"
> 
> by Paul Marks
> October 16, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Hairware: The conscious use of unconscious behaviors 

Published on Apr 5, 2015




> Normally, while someone touches her own hair, unconsciously she is bringing comfort to herself and at the same time is emitting a non-verbal message decodable by an observer. However, when she touches on Hairware, she is not just making this unconscious behaviour because she will be triggering an object. Thus, we add new functionalities to hair extensions, turning them into a seamless device that recognizes auto-contact behaviors concealed to outside observers. Therefore, Hairware brings the opportunity to make conscious use of an unconscious auto-contact behavior.
> 
> Hairware acts as a capacitive touch sensor that detects touch variations on hair and uses machine learning algorithms in order to recognize user’s intention. Artificial hair extensions were chemically metalized for acquiring electrical conductivity and also keeping a natural coloration. We added layers of non- conductive hair extensions that are added for isolating the hair from the skin. Also, these layers improved the capacitor sensor values. Each time the user touch the top, middle or tip, the capacitor sensor differentiates these values. The circuit compares an output that transmits the pulse and an input, which receives the pulse. When a finger touches Hairware, it creates a delay in the pulse, and this delay is recalculated by the microcontroller.


Article "Hair today, communication trigger tomorrow"

by Nancy Owano
April 11, 2015

----------

